# Betta art (free) only 5



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I feel like i need to sharpen my skills on drawing betta's again so am back, but am going to only do 5 :lol: they will be black and white, and on paper. It would be realistic as well. Sometimes it will take a while because i'll have my busy days, and i haven't been very active as usual (personal thing) *FIRST COME, FIRST SERVE*
Here's an example of my art i did before:








Also i'll be doing a list:
1.
2.
3.
4. 
5.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Can you do this male


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Of course
List:
1. Mo
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

thats pretty good! Could you do this boy? He is not mine *yet*


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Very pretty!
I'd love one on Spike


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

hehe, okay then
List:
1. Mo
2. Spazzfish
3. FishyFishy89
4.
5.


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

Can you do my lovely Franklin <3

























If you need better pictures I can get some


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Am done for tonight, i hope you like it Mo :








i used flash


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Okay then
List:
1. Mo DONE
2. Spazzfish
3. FishyFishy89
4. TuckerLove
5.


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd love if you could do one of Neptune! He's the guy in my avatar. I'll try to get a better shot of him though. His tail is now fully healed.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

*FILLED!!!
*List:
1. Mo DONE
2. Spazzfish
3. FishyFishy89
4. TuckerLove
5. Goldibug


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow. Mo's fishy is pretty. I love that you also took the time to add scales. I wouldn't go that far xD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks, Spazz fish is almost done


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Here some more (almost done with all)
Spazzfish:








FishyFishy89:








TuckerLove:








GoldiBug i'll start on yours soon


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds good  This is still the best pic I have of Neptune. All the others want to come out blurred :/


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

So neat!
i'd loose patience with the scales/rays xD
TYVM!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Goldi thanks for inlarging the photo, i'll probably have it up tomorrow. and your welcome fishyfishy89


----------



## TuckerLove (Jun 10, 2012)

Lovely! Thanks so much. Never had a hand drawn picture of one of my peta before. Lol.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sadly i lost my ol'great pencil D: so i'll have to use pen for Goldibug's


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

That is completely alright  I love your work and am excited to see how it turns out regardless of what materials you use. Have you started it yet? If not I finally got this pic of Neptune that I like even more. If you have already started then don't worry about it because I still like the first pic I gave you


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll start on that one  the other one got messy ^^"


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear the first one didn't work out. Thanks for doing the newer pic though


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Your welcome


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Finished Neptune:


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you! You did a great job! I love it and know my son will be excited to have a special picture of his fish on his wall


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

hehe your welcome


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Aww no more.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry Shayebri  whenever i'll start to do free commisions, i'll try to remember to let you know


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

YAY!!!! xD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i won't do any like this week cause am busy :I gotta do some other stuff


----------

